# Mushroom explosion..



## jef46614

Hi,
I cut down our maple a couple of years ago and this late fall/early winter got an explosion of these shrooms all over the yard. Thousands of them.
Any info on them?

Thanks


----------



## Phidippus

jef46614 said:


> Hi,
> I cut down our maple a couple of years ago and this late fall/early winter got an explosion of these shrooms all over the yard. Thousands of them.
> Any info on them?
> 
> Thanks


Would like to know ID, too, because we've found them in our KY county during the past two Novembers along a road along river where trees were logged for years. Stumps have been covered and surrounded by these mushrooms for miles along the road. Can't post photos because I still need to make one more post to be eligible.


----------



## Phidippus

Realized I could post photo so this is of species that appears to me to be same as yours.


----------



## trahn008

Armillaria Mellea (Honey Mushrooms) Happy Hunting!


----------



## jdaniels313

I agree with trahn008. Looks like Honey Mushrooms; jef46614, They look like rain soaked older Honeys, hence the darker color. A photo showing the stems would help ID, but I'm pretty sure based on the quantities and the fact they are growing off of old stumps. They are good to eat if you get them when they are younger.( just use the buttons & caps; the stems are usually tough!)


----------



## Phidippus

When we found them last year, I thought they must be Honey Mushrooms. So we brought some home. But not knowing an expert to confirm IDs, we decided "better safe than sorry," so threw them out. Didn't know if in the East there is a poisionous (or otherwise inedible) species that looks and grows like mellea or the other Armillaria species. Also decided they were too old to eat, even if Honey. Photo is of a couple of specimens we brought home.


----------

